

Mozilla's JaegerMonkey - TNO
http://www.bailopan.net/blog/?p=683

======
hypermatt
Javascript interpreter wars are awesome keep getting more innovation, I'm
happily using Node.js for my servers now. Its pretty cool the Mozilla guys are
using some of the webkit javascript engine, talk about collaboration.

~~~
rbanffy
That's precisely what makes free/open source software so interesting. You can
compete, of course, but you also are free to build upon the work of others, to
borrow ideas and code and then run in a different direction and see how far
you can get.

I miss the hardware diversity of the 80's, but there are exciting times for
software folks.

------
riffraff
the interesting bit is they are using code from webkit. I wonder if mozilla
could also integrate google's Irregexp regular expression engine, which
appears to be scarily fast in some probably irrelevant tests :)
[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=reg...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=regexdna&lang=all&lang2=v8)

